# Hair Glossing Dye



## Loreal (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Everyone!

I have heard good things about that clear glaze you can put on your hair that makes it shiny... the stuff in the hair dye section. I was wondering if it made your hair dry like normal color dye, or if it was actually supposed to help the condition of your hair, or what??? :smile:

Thanks bunches!!

Have a lovely day!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Jan 25, 2007)

I used the John Freida version, it did wonders for my hair at first. Made my hair really shiny and pretty. But after a month or 2 i started getting an allergic reaction to it. My scalp became really dry and flaky, my hair became dull, and worse of all i started to lose a lot of hair. That could have been the result of the glaze with a medical problem i have (My pituitary gland stopped working correctly. Effecting my thyrod, and adrenal glands.). So just be careful with it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 25, 2007)

I used Jazzing and didnt see a difference honestly.


----------



## Loreal (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you guys very much!

Enchanted: Im sorry about the medical deal!!


----------



## jewele (Feb 1, 2007)

I have wanted to try this also. I just have to be really careful with my hair, I am just now starting to get it back in a healthy state. Anymore glossers users out there please let us know your thoughts!!


----------



## nursie (Feb 1, 2007)

i used the john freida and the clairol shine happy, i could see no change with using either ...i have honey blonde hair with light brown/red lowlights...my latest discovery for good shine is from sally beauty supply, silk elements heat protection spray... its been a great product for me that does what it says it will, and it smells great too


----------



## Noir Sakura (Feb 1, 2007)

I used the Clairol Shine Happy and my hair was shinier for about three days then my hair started breaking off and became dull.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 1, 2007)

I used Jazzing and no difference.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Feb 2, 2007)

does anyone know about this at the salon...like avg cost and results?


----------

